
Here is the new free gems puzzle iOS game Cross Crush Gems - HASI_INDIE_GAME
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cross-crush-gems/id1095178000?mt=8
======
HASI_INDIE_GAME
Simple but addictive puzzle game!!! just click the space tile that at the
cross line of two identical gems.

First several levels are easy, then it becomes harder. See how many levels can
you finish!!!

There are four different game mode: 1): Classic mode. In a given time limit,
erase as many gems as possible! you win a full-star when erase all the gems on
board. 2): Perfectionism mode. You have to erase all gems to win. No time
limit. be cautious and always think twice before you click any site! 3):
Survival mode. Wait for you to explore what it is! 4): Endless mode. wait for
you too.

Please have fun with this game! :)

